# So...I'm boxed into a corner. Now what?



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Wife and I had tentatively agreed on the terms of divorce so we could file uncontested. She wanted to send the papers to daddy for review (he's a lawyer in another state, although not a divorce lawyer). She can't make any decisions on her own.

He had his associates review the papers and came back wanting much more than wife and I had agreed on. I conceeded on some but not all. He came back again wanting me to sign my life away. My wife won't stand up to him and tell him we've already agreed on the terms and she's ok with it. She'll just do whatever he tells her too.

So now my only option is to file contested, which I don't have the money to do. I'm renting a house and thought the divorce would've been final by the end of December, but that surely won't happen now. I can't afford to pay my rent and her mortgage any longer.

Looks like I'm going to be forced to go back home. Unbelievable. Sure, I miss my kids terribly but I do not want to be married to this child any longer. She doesn't want divorce. Why would she. She has it made with me taking care of her.

HELP!!!


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Better negotiate with Daddy then. You might have to explain some things to him to give an understanding of what you and W have already agreed to. 

Does W have money for a contested divorce? How's she paying for it?


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Dadof3 said:


> Better negotiate with Daddy then. You might have to explain some things to him to give an understanding of what you and W have already agreed to.
> 
> Does W have money for a contested divorce? How's she paying for it?


If she or I tell him what she's agreed to he'll just say he won't let her do that and she'll listen. She's a 40-something year old child.

So far she hasn't hired a lawyer. Getting free advice from his associates. And they said I should have to pay for her lawyer.


----------

